
It's Mathematically Impossible to Vote Between More Than Two Candidates - cyang08
http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/science/2016/10/it_s_mathematically_impossible_to_vote_between_more_than_two_candidates.html
======
ConfuciusSay02
Quite a dishonest article here.

The mathematical paradox described only applies to one very specific type of
system. The paradox can be "solved" by modifying the system slightly, yet this
is never mentioned.

Furthermore the author completely dismisses the other types of electoral
systems, and she also omits to mention any of the many other western countries
who have functioning systems with more than two parties.

Instead she simply concludes that since one specific alternative type of
electoral system has a (easily solvable) problem, we therefore shouldn't
consider any type of electoral reform and we should just be happy with the
system we have today.

